# Bristol Market?



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there a market in Bristol, the kind that sells cheap clothes and knock off goods and fake designer handbags and bongs and mobile phones?

What day is it on and where can I find it?


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe eastville market. i havent been myself but i've been told it sells food and clothes.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 22, 2009)

Eastville market is tiny-not worth it IMO.

There is a market on Sat/Sun in Southmead and there is also a Sunday market in St Philips -at the fruit market kind of near to Avonmeads where the showcase cinema is. Round feeder road way...sorry I am unable to be any clearer!


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2009)

Eastville market is seriously rubbish. Last time we went on a Sunday, there was a butchers stall, a stall selling material and one selling household tat. That was it. That was just after Christmas though so there might be a few more stalls usually. I was very disappointed as we went down there to buy some chilli cheese and the cheese stall wasn't there. 

There is a market at Southmead, I haven't been to it for a few years but I know it's still going as my mum mentioned it today - she got some really nice cherry & walnut cake. It's every Saturday in the hospital car park (Monks Park entrance).

I think there is also a Sunday market at the fruit market in St Phillips. Again, haven't been there in years but it used to be quite big.


----------

